# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Garage/Carport Slab in Newcastle

## Alter Ego

I am currently building a new garage as an owner builder on my existing house in Newcastle and am looking for a concretor for the approx. 69m2 slab and 40m2 driveway. The plans are currently with council and I expect to be doing the concreting in 6 - 8 weeks. 
If you are interested in quoting for this or can recomend a concretor who recently did work for you I'd be happy to hear from you. 
Paul

----------


## Cementer

You can give me a call if you like. 
Neil
Goldy's Concrete P/L
0418 680 520

----------


## wmhc

Hello,
For something around this size (109SQM) you are looking at around the $7000 -$8000 mark. Saying that though i am in Brisbane so prices in NSW may differ. 
Regards

----------

